# WAITING LIST FOR EGGS



## DIAZZY (Feb 28, 2008)

Could someone please be able to tell me how long it takes on the waiting list for eggs.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Current UK waiting lists are between six months and two and a half years.  It is worth being on more than one list in different parts of the country.  Lists can change dramatically if donors come forward in a particular area because of a newspaper article or local recruitment campaign.
The Department of Health are funding a campaign to recruit egg donors from next month (April 200.
Olivia


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi I am with care in Manchester and was told the waiting list is approx 6 months there. It costs £400 to go on the waiting list though    .
I am fortunate to have a known donor   but that it what I was told last in Feb when we went for our implication counselling.

Hope this helps
Quaver


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya,
it depends on the country and the clinic hun, wait in uk is much longer than abroad. Some abroad clinics have no waiting list!!
Good luck in your choice, Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd really love to know how waiting lists seem to have shrunk so suddenly ie from 6months to 2 years in the UK and if there are such regional disparities are these private or NHS clinics.

Is there suddenly a lack of demand perhaps? Four years on, I am still on the Listers waiting list and they have no news for me - I checked last week. One would have thought one would have progressed up the list  They originally advised two when I signed on and handed over the £100 fee  to the HFEA.  Bit of a con if you ask me and I am inclined to ask for my £100 back due to what I see as misrepresentation of the facts. I see no difference between this and paying a deposit in good faith for something which transpires to be totally unavailable.

UCH advised 9 years due to lack of donors coming forward. I have a friend in Birmingham who has been told 3 and has decided to go abroad as a result.  

The other question is whether if you do get an attempt in the UK how long it would be before you have another , if it doesnt work out or if you want to try for a second child. 

Increased supply is not necessarily a good thing if you have suppressed demand, ie like Bugaboos, for want of a better analogy. The manufacturers cannot keep up with demand hence sales have fallen. However people are still on waiting lists for Bugaboos, and the minute they are delivered to the stores, they fly off the shelves. Spare parts and accessories are also hard to get hold of, so when I ordered my Bugaboo I had to wait 6 months to get some further essentials.  I wish the store had told me the full story at the time as I may have chosen another pram with the full kit.  

I will personally research CARE in Manchester to see how they are so remarkably successful in recruting donors and will be advising my fellow abroadies as Im sure a trip to Manchester is considerably easier than Kiev/Brno/Cyprus/Barcelona, etc......


----------

